# Try Fitting That in Your Pocket



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Ad From 1990: When mobile phones were the size of vacuum cleaners.

www.wimp.com/mobilephones/#

Roger


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Just noticed the caption. More like 1980.

Roger


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I had something like that about 1990 as my company cell phone

how things have changed to todays latest hand held computer/camera/gamer/music machine - that sometimes makes phone calls :lol:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Cor, remember them well. and all they did was allow you to make and receive a call. How it has all changed.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Had one similar in my truck


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
I had one, I think the make was a Decca, I was rich in those days :roll: ..

That took me back I thought I would never see one again.

ray.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

1986, we bought a 1000-channel 10Watt power analogue car phone, which we fitted into a box so we could transfer it between cars and vans as required.

We waited 8 weeks for the new block of numbers and got the number we chose which we still have to this day. 

It was Vodaphone/Racal/Philips in those days, but the phone and fittings was made by Panasonic.

Still got it somewhere in the stuff we haven't thrown away.

Peter


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I had my first mobile in August 1987. It had a heat sink down the back, and cost me £750 secondhand. I think it was made by Motorola, and it was certainly the Motorola network I was using.
I replaced it about two years later, for one half the size, and to keep my number that cost another £750, although this time it was a new phone. (It was cheaper to have a new number with a new phone then, as it was pre-programmed into it).

I seem to remember the first true mobile analogue cellular telephone call in the UK was made in 1985.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> 1986, we bought a 1000-channel 10Watt power analogue car phone, which we fitted into a box so we could transfer it between cars and vans as required.
> 
> We waited 8 weeks for the new block of numbers and got the number we chose which we still have to this day.
> 
> ...


Hi.

That was it a "Racal Decca" make, the handset fitted on the top of the battery, it weighed a ton you could never lose it, if your arm wasn't aching you had left it behind. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Yep.... Had one one those............


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

My first mobile was in 1993. It was £200 to buy and about £20 a month before you even took a call. Calls were about a £1 a minute if I recall correctly. I bought it because I was running a few car shows and it was cheaper than hiring it in for the event and i could use it from the car as iwas travelling an hour minimum each way each day and people could ring me (at their expense).

Compared to todays costs it was crazy!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I still have two Motorola 'bricks' like that. Someone said they were worth money but I haven't found anyone willing to part with any..... :roll: 

And a Motorola 'Flip Phone'.

Ray.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Got one of the Motorola ones like a car battery with a phone on top gave it a Mate when he opened a phone shop he gave it back when he sold the shop still have it in the workshop


----------

